# Should Teen Boys Be Babysitters



## gosoul2soul (Jul 4, 2008)

I just feel that its a possibility for accusation for a teen boy to be with a little child


----------



## SimonMom (May 19, 2004)

In, short, yes they should. I would rather have a boy babysitter than a girl to watch my boys.


----------



## transformed (Jan 26, 2007)

I want a boy babysitter for my LOs!

(Or a "manny."







)

LOL.

http://www.metroactive.com/papers/me...anny-0101.html

I think teen boys can make a killing babysitting too, because they are sought after and rarely available.


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd love a male babysitter for ds, too! They seem like they would be more likely to enjoy sitting around playing computer games with ds or interacting with him in other ways he really enjoys. He has always enjoyed the company of "guys".


----------



## kijip (Jun 29, 2005)

My best friend is male and he babysat a lot as a teen and college student. He is my son's godfather so he has watched him as well. Even as a child rape survivor, I really caution people against suspecting all men/males as abusers. I specifically hired a 12 year old boy to be my mother's helper because I wanted an older boy to be a good role model for my son. And a sitter that would be as active as he is!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm desperately trying to find a bright intelligent teen mothers helper, and I won't be discriminating against anyone on their gender. What kind of message is that going to send to my LOs?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gosoul2soul* 
I just feel that its a possibility for accusation for a teen boy to be with a little child

There's just as much chance of a teen girl being accused of neglect or abuse.

I've never personally hired a teenaged boy to babysit, but then I've only left my kids with teen sitters about 3 or 4 times ever, and it just happened that I had teen girls available, with good references, when I needed a sitter. I definitely would have considered a teenaged boy if he was good with kids and responsible and available when I needed him- unless DD1 was old enough to feel uncomfortable around older boys but still young enough to need a sitter. Similarly, I can see how a 7-9yo boy would prefer a teenaged boy to a teenaged girl for a sitter.

I wouldn't hesitate to have my male 14yo cousin watch DS, if Cousin was available when neither of my daughters were- DS idolizes him and I can trust him. I'd trust him with a 4-9yo girl too, but my girls are too close to his age for him to have ever babysat them. And I don't think I'd trust this particular teenager with a child under 4, regardless of gender.


----------



## jencen (Nov 29, 2007)

I know of several teenage boys with whom I would trust my son with without a single reservation--I know their families extremely well and have seen these boys with their younger siblings and other kids and know that they are nurturing, caring, and responsible young people. I would readily consider any person for the job that exhibited such qualities.


----------



## DaksMama (Apr 9, 2008)

I think the idea of boys babysitting is great. I do think they tend to be less mature than girls so maybe shouldn't babysit as young as girls, but they would be great for little boys to have fun with.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Absolutely! My BIL would have been a fantastic babysitter when he was a teen, His mother told him not to.


----------



## Zan&Zav (Nov 25, 2006)

My teenage brother watches my 2 boys whenever i need him, and my oldest actually asks for him, cause hes "the funnest"


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

I would have no problem with a male babysitter and would practice the same precautions regardless of the sex of the sitter.


----------



## MillingNome (Nov 18, 2005)

As if girls never abuse kids in their charge. I look at either I trust the kid or not, gender not a factor.

For me personally, my next door neighbor had a pile of kids that were all older than mine. As one got old enough to babysit it seemed the other one "aged out" (aka got wheels and was never home anymore!). She had an even split of boys to girls.

Another time when I had my dd in daycare, I flipped out when I picked her up early. She was still napping along with 14 other kids. The only person in the room was a guy. The tweaked me out. It broke their policy in a couple ways- they were out of ratio and no one teacher was ever suppose to be alone in a room with kids. I pulled her a couple days later after another incident too long to go into here and wrote a letter to the state about what I saw going there.

If you aren't comfortable with a boy watching your kids, I'm not sure you should then. Maybe one will come along that you feel ok about...


----------



## Lil'M (Oct 27, 2002)

I am personally uncomfortable with it, even though I have occasionally had teen boys babysit. I know that my issues stem from an incident that happened to me with a male babysitter when I was a child, and if I found an excellent male babysitter that I felt great about, I would try to get over my prejudice. But my preference is to have female babysitters.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

By not allowing or being open to the idea you create a self fulling prophecy of men/male not being nurturers. How do people learn to nurture? By being nurtured and allowed to nurture.

Like any other teen baby sitter I would want them to hang out with me so I can get a feel for them also so they can know rules and learn more than one way to discipline.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

No problems with male babysitters here. Boys can be just as nurturing as girls.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SimonMom* 
In, short, yes they should. I would rather have a boy babysitter than a girl to watch my boys.

I don't know that I'd "rather" have a boy than a girl but I think that (1) as long as the child is mature enough, (2) someone that I already know and (3) they want to babysit, then why not. I'd go with a girl or a boy. It would make no difference to me. I have a lot of relatives and friends with children that are boys that would be great babysitters.

My son is definitely not the type to babysit though. He's 13 and at times I will leave his siblings here while I run up the road (very quickly) and he will do it but anything over 20-30 minutes and I don't think he would agree to it. lol. So even though he is extremely mature and very good with his siblings, he doesn't care to babysit. He loves kids but doesn't like being alone with them.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

My boy's 16 and great with kids. Straight edge as they come and is a great baby sitter.

Lil'M - we're in NJ. LOL If you're in need of a sitter!


----------



## kennedy444 (Aug 2, 2002)

My sister has a boy sitter for her two sons. When I was young a brother of my "regular" sitter used to fill in for her all the time.

When my two older kids were in daycare, two of the teachers were male. It was a GREAT place!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

The only non-family sitter we've ever used is a 16 year old guy. He was 14 or 15 when he started . . . he's excellent with both my kids and they adore him. He babysits for our friend's children as well -- sometimes even overnight. Those kids love him, too.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

My little brother is 16, and has been babysitting for three years. He took over a lot of my "clients" when I moved out at 18 (I'm 21 now). He had most of the same qualifications I did - fluent in american sign language, certified in first aid and CPR, lots of work with children and adults with special needs. Most of the families already knew him because they'd been having me babysit for their kids for 5 or so years, and he'd come along once or twice. They love him, he loves them. A lot of the parents say that it's hard enough to find a qualified babysitter for their kids with special needs, so they're not going to have issues just because of his gender.

Besides, he's a totally kick butt babysitter. The kids love him. And he's willing to change a diaper on a 7 year old.


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I would absolutely have a male babysitter, particularly for male children. I agree with pps about the importance of positive male role models. My mom used to get an older teen niegbhour to watch my brother, and they had a fantastic time together. My brother adored him, even though he was very resistant when it came to teenage girl sitters.


----------



## The Harpy (Apr 1, 2008)

We had a grade 6 boy who walked DS home from grade 1 every day and then babysat him at our house for one hour until DD got home from grade 8.

M was the best thing for DS. He worshiped M, M knew the best kids websites on the computer, the funniest books to read and discussed Pokemon for hours w/ DS w/ out blinking an eye.

DS still says that M is his best friend evah'!! I will for sure be looking for another grade 6 mature boy for next year to do this for us.







(The elementary school gets out 45 min before the middle school. DD is going into gr. 9 and the highest grade at the elem. school is gr.6)


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

My teenage brother has babysat for me before. However, I wouldn't be comfortable with someone I didn't know as well.


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

For me, No I would not be comfortable with a male babysitter. Growing up I had several male babysitters and they all sexually molested me. This was at least 6 or 7 to my recollection. However, my brother was molested by a several female babysitters as well. I don't know if it effected him as much as it effected me and still does.

I won't let my 12yo son over at his friends house without a parent home. He has a 4yo sister and I worry about accusations, false or otherwise. In fact we heard another friend (14yo) of our ds's friend went over to their house specifically to play with the 4yo girl and she often goes with her brother into this boys house. That really freaks me out.


----------



## Kathryn B (Jan 23, 2007)

Both of my teen sons are excellent, fun, nurturing caregivers and have had great success as babysitters.


----------



## warriorprincess (Nov 19, 2001)

Yes. I have had a male teen sitter, until he went to college, and he was my boys' favorite sitter.


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

My teenage son has been babysitting for a few years now. We've been told over and over that kids ask for him specifically because he plays with them instead of sitting on the couch watching tv all night.

I had a male babysitter growing up and have memories of the same thing-he actually participated in our games, took us outside to run around and was always our favorite among our usual babysitters.

I've never hired a teenager as I have the above mentioned live-in







, but if I needed one, I'd pick one of my son's male friends as they know my girls and I know them well.


----------



## ma_vie_en_rose (Jun 7, 2008)

It would depend on each individual babysitter male or female. I don't think I would be as comfortable with a boy given that we have all girls, but I would absolutely go for one if I had boys.


----------



## CompostMom (Jun 9, 2008)

There are both girls & boys I would never leave my kids with point blank. Having said that I believe each individual male or female should be judged by there character & maturity level. I want someone who would play with my kids and have fun instead of being a dictator. My babysitting needs have changed b/c I have 2 older children who watch my 5 yr old now. However I needed babysitters for the 2 older ones and tryed to pick individuals who would watch out for their safety and welfare but would play/interact with them as well. I wasn't looking for a cook or housekeeper either. I made sure there was food to eat/drink for them but they didn't need to be cooking or cleaning so they could focus on the kids.


----------



## Earthy Mama (Jun 4, 2004)

One of the nursery/little kid workers at my UU is a 19 yo boy/man. The kids love him! He is so much fun.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

The fact that they are male, is not a legitimate reason in and of itself for them not to be a babysitter.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Why not? We have two teenage brothers who sometimes watch our kids and come over to be my mommy's helper. My boys adore them and have so much fun when they're here. They come from a big family and have more experience with babies and young kids than most of the adults I know.

Im tired of the whole "every male is a potential pervert therefore should not be allowed around children". My dh has dealt with this being an educator and its hurtful and ignorant.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

I've had great experience with teen boys who are interested. One was a family member who played with my infant son for hours at a Christmas/New Years's Day party - I would hire him any day. Unfortunately he died in a car accident a few years ago







for Jeffy
I also had a boy from our homeschool group watch kids for 3 days during a midwifery training workshop I hosted. All the mamas were downstairs, but only the nursing ones needed or wanted their mamas. He did a great job keeping them all entertained and happy together. It was great!
OTOH, my kids told me last time Melissa across the street sat them for a few hours that they don't want to go back there, she talks on the phone the whole time. I think she is just in the boy crazy phase (15) so I don't ask her anymore, we figure something else out.

FWIW, I was abused sexually by a 13 yo girl when I was about 5. Just like any other prejudice, it doesn't work, each individual is different.


----------

